
Microsoft’s GitHub Acquisition – An Unbiased Analysis - rms_returns
https://www.prahladyeri.com/blog/2018/06/microsofts-github-acquisition-an-unbiased-analysis.html
======
kyberias
There was zero analysis in this article. Merely listing all the negative
responses to the acquisition and some Microsoft/Github responses.

~~~
hungerstrike
> Merely listing all the negative responses...

What do you call the paragraphs of text between each listing?

I don't think we're looking at the same article.

------
VvR-Ox
Very unbiased. Like some ppl already stated: There is no human or human-
constructed machine which can be without bias.

The thing is that many people just don't trust those big entities anymore as
we know for sure they do nothing without focusing on their biggest goals as
globally operating companies: \- maximize profits \- make other companies and
consumers depend on you / your products to force your own rules on them when
they can't leave that easily anymore

The fact that M$ tries to appear to be "open source friendly" feels like a
strategy to soothe peoples anxieties. It's the same like Googles "don't be
evil" \- they aren't stupid and know that we [the ppl] watch their steps and
react accordingly.

------
jetru
Slightly OT, but I'm trying to make a point: Is any analysis of anything truly
unbiased? I think it's fairly impossible to claim that.

~~~
std_throwaway
If someone says they are unbiased, they are simply compensating for (or
hiding) the biases they themselves notice.

